# Mocha's kids



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mocha kidded on Fathers Day June 20th

she had twins a buck and doe.

you can see pictures here http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=1 ... e98765a7ea

not many pictures of the boy because he was feelign the effects of the heat and got a temp of 107.8

we got it down to 103 before I left and he was doing much better. Poor guy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! very pretty colored babies too....I hope the little boy feels better soon, and WOW does Mocha have a very full udder!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a milker thats for sure! capacity isnt an issue!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this her FF? She certainly has capacity...can you imagine the fill if there had been triplets?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What dolls. Congrats.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she is a FF


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww how adorable they are! Congrats!!! I do love their coloring! I am also glad you were able to get the temp down. Darned the heat  
We are finally getting a break from it here after a few weeks! When I saw the forecast was 78 tomorrow I nearly cried with happiness LOL
Mocha looks sooo thin now! And by that I mean she was all baby wasn't she?! Beautiful udder


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Goodness! It looks like Mocha is carrying around a couple gallons of milk back there! Babies are adorable, and I love that light caramel coloring on both of them. Do you have a new doeling?  Glad the little boy is feeling better.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty Stacey, so now you have another new doe. Congrats.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful! and mama's udder looks great... would love to see a full from-the-rear udder shot!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I am not keeping her -- she is being sold. I have plenty of goats now I dont need another


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new ones! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ...they are very nice...indeed... :thumb:


----------

